
Show HN: lists4trello - Different view on Trello projects - alexalx
Hey everyone, I had to use trello for work at one point and did not like the web interface so I created a small terminal script to just have a really simple todo list kinda presentation. Eventually it became Lists4Trello (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;lists-for-trello&#x2F;id940239558?ls=1&amp;mt=12). The goal was not to copy all functionality from trello.com, but rather have 80% of features I used.<p>Let me know if you like the app and what functionalities that you usually use you miss. If you enjoy the app I would appreciate an upvote on product hunt (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;lists-4-trello)<p>Here is a bunch of promo codes ( 100% discount :) ), if you used one just post &quot;[code] used&quot; so others don&#x27;t use it.<p>ETKHE4RKX7RH
K3KPLPNXMJ9X
96YJHYFTPEEM
3FM346RNJFT4
AMEAXEP7M6R6
XRRXFMRPYE3F
A3EP7TXE4Y9H
P4X4E93W4M49
9LNYEPLFT3H9
4T3XJLWN3Y77
YL94YYYYXRY3
TP4NE6AX9NF9
X7RFE9EMLM96
ELXHFFXFN9TA
J3KJFTAHKAJ9
TH3RLLLMJWNE
PRW9LTT6WT7R
9JMWLL7KKJ76
KM4NE7W47AWR
HF7JW7EKRXY9
RWE44FXKHFRF
LKFNMK97R96L
NXT6EAREYW7R
FYA4WE46KKEN
WJYKNHEL3WM9
MJ43HAFFY3N9
RPWHTHJJEXAN
6PATJJKL7WA4
R4NFYAWX4NJJ
73JWE7JAY4MY
9E3HK3XWMEX3
NP7NWM96TREL
KM7KAENFXTMR
YJMR4LFM4RKT
LNLKMYE94P74
A4EM7KX6YRYK
4X9KT797FFLP
L4EWL9KNNHXH
TH9NFF4M4P6F
HTR6TMEYXMMM
F39ARNE9PM7X
N4WXLJ4JEJE7
======
mtmail
MacOS app, clickable link: [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/lists-for-
trello/id940239558?l...](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/lists-for-
trello/id940239558?ls=1&mt=12)

